# help needed please



## hamidz (Jan 28, 2008)

i have 2 Sergeant Major demsel's since 3 months now i have added 2 Domino Damsel and one yellow tale demsel and a dancing shrimp but they have very aggrassive behaviour with each other what can i do so that they can live peacefully or will they do harm to each other? i have 30 gal tank


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

To find peace the Sgt Major Damsels and Domino Damsels will have to go! 30 gallons is not big enough for just 2 dominos alone... they average about 6 inches around when full grown and are known to be very aggressive. The same thing applies with the Sgt Major Damsels... extremely aggressive and get quite large. These fish need a lot of space. Yellow tails are at the lowest end of aggression for damsels, but will also stay a bit smaller (4 - 5 inches full grown).

In a 30 gallon tank you will have room for the yellow tail, the shrimp, and maybe 1 - 2 other *small* fish, and some other inverts. 

If you prefer the other damsels you'll want to move them into a minimum of 125 - 150 gallons with lots and lots of rock.


----------



## redsoxbill (Oct 11, 2007)

You have to change the tank landscape. Move some rocks around as to make it a new tank for everyone, then they will be on even ground. and less territoral. But you probably could not have picked any more aggressive territorial fish.

Thanks,
Bill (redsoxbill)


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

redsoxbill said:


> You have to change the tank landscape. Move some rocks around as to make it a new tank for everyone, then they will be on even ground. and less territoral. But you probably could not have picked any more aggressive territorial fish.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bill (redsoxbill)


Unfortunately, that isn't going to work in this situation. Those fish don't even have enough room to grow in a tank that size... you simply can't put those types of fish into smaller tanks and expect it to work long term. You could add double the amount of rock in there now, move it all around, and within the next month or 2, find you are right back to having these same issues. As these fish grow they get more aggressive, which means bigger fish... less space for them. Take a saucer plate from your kitchen, hold it up to the tank. Imagine 2 - 4 of these in your tank.... then tell me how they will find territory and not over pollute the tank, even with daily water changes. In 30 gallons, it just isn't possible, I'm sorry, but some things are beyond our control.


----------



## hamidz (Jan 28, 2008)

*guidance needed*

i have attached some pics of my tank i am not sure weather my tank is 20 gallon or more can you guide me how to calculate how much gallons i have in my tank its size is 2.5 feet long 1.5 feet height and 1.5 feet wide [/code]


----------



## hamidz (Jan 28, 2008)

this is my tank and its setup


----------

